# Bevor du einen das Spiel ruckelt oder Daumenkino Game Thread auf machst...



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

Kontrolliere ob du:
mindestens 2GB besser 4GB Ram hast
mindestens eine nVidia 8800er oder vergleichbare Ati Karte hast
eine aktuelle Mehrkern CPU hast
alle aktuellen Treiber installiert hast
keinen T-Online DSL hast


----------



## Fantersam (24. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Kontrolliere ob du:
> mindestens 2GB besser 4GB Ram hast
> mindestens eine nVidia 8800er oder vergleichbare Ati Karte hast
> eine aktuelle Mehrkern CPU hast
> ...



Ich finde es dann eine schweinerei warum die auf der Verpackung des Spiel sagen das man mindestens eine Nvidea Geforce 6600 braucht ...


----------



## Badumsaen (24. Mai 2008)

weil man es damit spielen kann, nicht gut, aber man kann es spielen

das zauberwort heißt MINDESTENS

Ich brauch auch mindestens 3 bier bis ich was merk, aber besoffen bin ich erst nach 6 ;D


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (24. Mai 2008)

Tja Fantersam damit kriegt man bestimmt das Spiel zum laufen.Aber ob man damit vernünftig zocken kann ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Fantersam (24. Mai 2008)

Ich habe leider nur ne Nvidia Geforce 7700 GT mit 256 MB  speicher

Reicht glaub ich nicht ..


----------



## Grimtom (24. Mai 2008)

Man könnte ja auch mal auf die Idee kommen, vielleicht in den Grafikoptionen das Spiel auf "minimal" einstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die es auf einem P4 3GHz mit einer GF 6800 128 MB und 2 GB ram auf höchster Grafik einstellung spielen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Mai 2008)

Was hat T-Online nun schon wieder damit zutun?
Ich hab AoC seit gestern, spiel auf max. einstellungen, UND bin T-online kunde, UND hab keine probs oO


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Was hat T-Online nun schon wieder damit zutun?
> Ich hab AoC seit gestern, spiel auf max. einstellungen, UND bin T-online kunde, UND hab keine probs oO


ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das es geht ich habe nur gesagt wenn man probs hat sollte man das kontrollieren
T-Online hat ein Routing-Prob mit Level3 dem Hoster der AoC-Server


----------



## SohnDesRaben (24. Mai 2008)

Frag mich was das ganze Geheule soll.
Da motzen Leute die mit total alten Gurken spielen, dass das Game nicht läuft.

Schaut euch Screenshots an und dann merkt ihr, dass die Voraussetzungen für ein ruckelfreies Spiel viel höher liegen als bei Comic-WoW!

Und wenn ihr grad mal so die Mindestvoraussetungen erfüllt, heißt es NICHT das ihr das Spiel auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen könnt.

Das Geflame "Sch.. FC!" könnt ihr euch auch sparen, die Mindestvoraussetzungen liegen bei jedem Spiel weit unter den realen!


----------



## Martok (24. Mai 2008)

Fantersam schrieb:


> Ich finde es dann eine schweinerei warum die auf der Verpackung des Spiel sagen das man mindestens eine Nvidea Geforce 6600 braucht ...


ganz einfach beim händler wo du es her hast beschweren gehen.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Mai 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> weil man es damit spielen kann, nicht gut, aber man kann es spielen
> 
> das zauberwort heißt MINDESTENS
> 
> Ich brauch auch mindestens 3 bier bis ich was merk, aber besoffen bin ich erst nach 6 ;D



Ah herrlich, made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacewolf (24. Mai 2008)

ich kann mich ned beschweren  von den fps her, die  sind eigentlich höher als erwartet direkt nach release 

hab so 40-50 mit ner 3870er ati  mit max entfernung und manuell alles raufgestellt 


ping immer so 40-70 auch keine pings für ne sekunde von 6k und höher was manche berrichten   hab aber etel dsl 

und den ack/TCPNoDelay registry patch noch drin

und minimal anforderungen haben nix mit gut spielbar zu tun   hellgate london hatte auch min. anforderung von 
gf6200/ati 9000  1gb ram 1.8ghz 

auf niedrigsten einstellungen und auflösung sollte es damit  lauffähig sein mehr ned


----------



## Badumsaen (24. Mai 2008)

Hellgate London war aber auch net wirklich ein MMO und hat auch net so rießige welten.


----------



## gz2k (24. Mai 2008)

minimalanforderungen heisst das man das spiel starten kann mehr nich^^ wer erinnert sich nich an gothic3 und seinen "mindestanforderungen" ... damit hat man ne DIASHOW mehr nich!

core2 + ne 88er sollte man schon besitzen um spass zu haben ....


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> das zauberwort heißt MINDESTENS
> 
> Ich brauch auch mindestens 3 bier bis ich was merk, aber besoffen bin ich erst nach 6 ;D



Ich glaub treffender kann man es nicht beschreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (24. Mai 2008)

Fantersam schrieb:


> Ich finde es dann eine schweinerei warum die auf der Verpackung des Spiel sagen das man mindestens eine Nvidea Geforce 6600 braucht ...



Alle Regler im Grafikoptionsmenü nach links schieben, Auflösung runterdrehen und siehe da! Es läuft.


----------



## Vakeros (24. Mai 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> core2 + ne 88er sollte man schon besitzen um spass zu haben ....



schwachsinn ich hab ne 7600gt und spiel alles auf max flüssig


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> schwachsinn ich hab ne 7600gt und spiel alles auf max flüssig


Das ist eine glatte lüge da die als empfohlene karte schon ne 7950 ist. 
btw kann die nicht mal dx10(ihc weiß ich noch nicht implementiert)
ich spiele selber mit einer und das ist weder flüssig noch maximal details


----------



## Vakeros (24. Mai 2008)

nix lüge
wenn ich bei grafik einstellungen maximum nehme gehts einwandfrei
vielleicht beeinflussen noch andere faktoren wie das spiel läuft
denk mal drüber nach


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> nix lüge
> wenn ich bei grafik einstellungen maximum nehme gehts einwandfrei
> vielleicht beeinflussen noch andere faktoren wie das spiel läuft
> denk mal drüber nach



junge troll dich
wenn schon trollen dann richtig ne 7600 ist nicht ma recommenct da kann man bestimmt alles auf high setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (24. Mai 2008)

was willst du von mir?
wenn ich sage es läuft flüssig dann läuft es auch flüssig
wieso sollte ich lügen?

da das sinnlos is guck in garnich erst wieder in den thread hier ran also spar dir die antwort
gute nacht


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> was willst du von mir?


nichts stehe eher auf frauen



Vakeros schrieb:


> wenn ich sage es läuft flüssig dann läuft es auch flüssig


ist die erde eine scheibe wenn du es sagst



Vakeros schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich lügen?


ka ahnung hätte da mehrer teil sehr kreative ideen hab aber da ich kein bock auf foren pause oder so nennen wir es einfach mal trolling




Vakeros schrieb:


> da das sinnlos is guck in garnich erst wieder in den thread hier ran also spar dir die antwort
> gute nacht


sehr schlau in einen threat zu schrieben das ich eben diesen nicht mehr lesen soll


----------



## Geige (24. Mai 2008)

ich hab ne 8800 gts mit 640 mb 
also sollte es doch mit alles auf max laufen oder??


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

jop denke mal wohl eventuell ein bisschen weniger sichtweite aber auf jeden fall schön und ruckelfrei wenn der rest des systems stimmt


----------



## Geige (24. Mai 2008)

jo danke sehr hab noch nen auf 3.0 gigaherz übertakteten intel core2duo
ähm nummer weiß ich jetzt ned und
2gig ram reicht das?


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

liegt dran mit xp kein prob mit vista KANN es knapp werden musste aber probieren


----------



## Geige (24. Mai 2008)

ok gut danke sehr hab noch xp =)
also dreh ich mal munter voll auf =)


----------



## Rasvan (24. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Kontrolliere ob du:
> mindestens 2GB besser 4GB Ram hast
> mindestens eine nVidia 8800er oder vergleichbare Ati Karte hast
> eine aktuelle Mehrkern CPU hast
> ...




Also, wer bist Du denn , dass Du so ein Thread aufmachst? 

Fakt ist: jeder sollte , wenn auch auf Einstellung Minimum, dieses Spiel spielen können. Das kann man , wenn es lagfrei arbeitet. 
Dass mit den Mindestsystemanforderungen keine 100/ 60 FPS erwartet werden können ist klar, aber wenn man mit einem 3,2 GHz Rechner, ATI Radeon mit 512MB und 2 Gb DDR Ram nur 8-20 FPS hinbekommt, dann ist das eine riesige Sauerei von Funcom.

Ich nenne das ganz klar Kundenfang /Kundenverarsche.

Vor allem, weil gestern das Buddykeyprogramm von Inhabern regulärer Konten nicht abgerufen werden konnte. So blieb das alseits beliebte Testen unmöglich.

Ich persönlich musste erleben , wie mein Kumpel 49 Euro zum Fenster herausgeworfen hat, ich gottlob mit einem identischen Rechner verschont geblieben bin, weil ich kurz mit seinem Account bei mir probiert hab.

Definitiv: man kann so nicht spielen und die von mir genannten Mindestanforderungen genügen absolut nicht.
Selbst bei absoluten Minimaleinstellungen inkl. 1024x768 Bild nicht. Die FPS enden bei 19,8.

Als Arcorkunden war unsere Latenz immer unter 80, aber es geht ums Laggen, und das kommt von der Bildrate.


Im Übrigen bekomm ich eionen Brechreiz wenn ich hier einige arrogante Posts lese, so nach dem Motto "wie kann man mit 3 Jahre alten Gurken spielen wollen".

Wisst ihr, nicht jeder ist so ein verwöhntes Papakind. Nicht jeder hat eben nicht das Geld übrig, um sich einen wirklich aktuellen und vor allem zukunftsfähigen PC für 800-1000 Euro zu kaufen. 

Spart euch eure bescheuerten Kommentare. Dachte wirklich, da dieses Game ab 18+ ist, ist das Niveau etwas höher. Wie man sich täuschen kann.


----------



## Helix (24. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Also, wer bist Du denn , dass Du so ein Thread aufmachst?
> 
> Fakt ist: jeder sollte , wenn auch auf Einstellung Minimum, dieses Spiel spielen können. Das kann man , wenn es lagfrei arbeitet.
> Dass mit den Mindestsystemanforderungen keine 100/ 60 FPS erwartet werden können ist klar, aber wenn man mit einem 3,2 GHz Rechner, ATI Radeon mit 512MB und 2 Gb DDR Ram nur 8-20 FPS hinbekommt, dann ist das eine riesige Sauerei von Funcom.
> ...



Das ist Musik in meinen Öhrchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe

Ich glaube dazu gibts nichts mehr zu zufügen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr schönn Formoliert. !


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

nana kein grund gleich persönlich zu werden.

Fakt ist: man kann das spiel mit den mindest anforderungen spielen ob man so spielen will ist jedem selbst überlassen. 

wenn du deine hardware genauer nennen könntest würde ich dir sagen was du erwarten kannst und was nicht

und ich habe nicht gegen leute mit älteren system meins ist auch nicht das neueste ich hab nur was gegen leute mit ner alten gurke die meinen über ein aktuelles spiel meckern zu müssen weils bei ihne nnicht auf high läuft


----------



## Rasvan (24. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> nana kein grund gleich persönlich zu werden.
> 
> Fakt ist: man kann das spiel mit den mindest anforderungen spielen ob man so spielen will ist jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> wenn du deine hard ware genauer nennen könntest würde ich dir sagen was du erwarten kannst und was nicht



Du darfst mir genug Wissen zutrauen , dass ich selbst beurteieln kann , was spielbar ist und was nicht. 

Du darfst mir glauben , oder es lassen , dass FPS von 6-19 nicht als spielbar gelten.

Meine Hardware, wie relavante Werte oben beschrieben, landet in der Mitte des unsinnigen Hardwaretests und liegt deutlich über den Mindestanforderungen. 

Nirgendwo steht, dass das Game nicht flüssig läuft, wenn man keinen in der Gesamtheit ausgewogenen DualCuror Prozessor PC hat, also inkl DDR2, und entsprechende Grafikkarte.

Im Übrigen sind Deine Beiträge sowohl persönlich als auch unkonstruktiv. Allein schon Dein Threadtitel sagt ne Menge über Dich aus.


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Meine Hardware, wie relavante Werte oben beschrieben, landet in der Mitte des unsinnigen Hardwaretests und liegt deutlich über den Mindestanforderungen.


deine genau hardware beschreibung besteht aus einer grafikarte von der du nicht mal den chipsatz verrätst einer cpu von der du uns nur die taktrate verrätst

abgesehen davon habe ich niemanden persönlich angegriffen und leuten die fragen hatten geholfen was ich persönlich als konstruktiv beurteilen würde aber da misst wohl jeder mit einem anderen mass


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Aico (24. Mai 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch mindestens 3 bier bis ich was merk, aber besoffen bin ich erst nach 6 ;D



Mein Beileid...


----------



## jjone (24. Mai 2008)

Falls ihr nix weiter wissen wie,
ihr googlen oder 
ihr gucken hier: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

Einfach game aussuchen und auf "Can you run it?" klicken.

Kommen sehr detallierte Resultate raus.

Es sind noch viele weitere Spiele zum auswählen.
Das nächste mal wenn ihr ein Game holen wollt, einfach auf der
Seite schauen obs überhaupt läuft.


Greez

Jjone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (24. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Du darfst mir genug Wissen zutrauen , dass ich selbst beurteieln kann , was spielbar ist und was nicht.
> 
> Du darfst mir glauben , oder es lassen , dass FPS von 6-19 nicht als spielbar gelten.
> 
> ...



Versuch das mal aus : 

http://www.nzone.com/content/nzone/srl/nzo...asp?gameid=4529

Zeigt einem eigentlich rasch ob der PC noch fit genug ist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (24. Mai 2008)

Fantersam schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nur ne Nvidia Geforce 7700 GT mit 256 MB  speicher
> 
> Reicht glaub ich nicht ..



Ich habe eine vergleichbare Karte: läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlere Auflösung.


----------



## Thylemo (24. Mai 2008)

Weiss zwar net obs hier reinpasst aber gabs net irgendetwas was man änder musste unter C:Eigene... damits besser läuft?


----------



## Bhargra (25. Mai 2008)

Wieder mal ein Thread der ohne Ende pauschalisiert.
Einzig mein Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 2x1,86 GHz besteht nicht die Anforderungen der empfohlenen Systemvorraussetzungen und trotzdem ruckelt das Spiel ohne Ende.
Ich fühle mich einfach verarscht, empfohlen bedeutet für mich: "Du solltest das Spiel auf mittleren Einstellungen problemlos spielen können." Und was ist? Sogar auf niedrigen Einstellungen ruckelt es manchmal unglaulich, 5-10 FpS.
So etwas sollte man nicht unterstützen. Wenn das die nächsten Tage nicht besser wird: Daumen runter Funcom.

Für die Schon-in-den-Startlöchern-sitzenden Mimimi-Hansis:

Grafikkarte ist Nvidia Geforce 7950GX2 und 2x1 GB DDR2 Ram.


----------



## Eddishar (25. Mai 2008)

Definiere "Mindestanforderung".

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr so erwartet ... FunCom betreibt mit den angesagten Mindestanforderungen sicherlich keinen Kundenfang ... aber ich glaube, hier im Thread kann man wieder mal ganz viel Frust von Leuten lesen, die glauben, dass sie alle Rechte der Welt besitzen ... mensch Kinners, bleibt realistisch!

Ihr seid keine "Papakinder" und könnt euch keinen aktuellen Rechner leisten?! PP, persönliches, Pech, dann ist AoC eben nix für euch ... außer ihr spielt auf minimalen Anforderungen ... aber das wollt ihr ja nicht, weil es dann "unspielbar" ist. Mann, kein Papakind sein und doch Ansprüche stellen, als wäre man eines.

Man muss doch mal realistisch bleiben ... FunCom ist es mit seinen Mindestanforderungen doch auch. Schließlich unterscheiden sie zwischen "Mindest" und "Empfohlen" ...


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. Mai 2008)

In ein paar Tagen werde ich einen waghalsigen Selbstversuch starten:
AoC auf meinem iMac Intel mit 1.83 GHz Core Duo mit ATI Radeon X1600 und 2 GB RAM. Mal sehen wie's läuft und wie's aussieht. Ich schreibs dann hier - wenns startet :-)


----------



## Bhargra (25. Mai 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Definiere "Mindestanforderung".
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr so erwartet ... FunCom betreibt mit den angesagten Mindestanforderungen sicherlich keinen Kundenfang ... aber ich glaube, hier im Thread kann man wieder mal ganz viel Frust von Leuten lesen, die glauben, dass sie alle Rechte der Welt besitzen ... mensch Kinners, bleibt realistisch!
> 
> ...



Genau hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Mein Pc erfüllt die empfohlenen Anforderungen fast komplett, trotzdem ist es fast unspielbar.

Bitte red nicht von Dingen, von denen du wirklich nicht hinreichend Ahnung hast, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Niemand MUSS ne Meinung haben.


----------



## Skadiwing (25. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> T-Online hat ein Routing-Prob mit Level3 dem Hoster der AoC-Server



Sagt wer? Quelle? Ich hab nämlich mit meinem T-Online-DSL keinerlei Probleme bei AoC.


----------



## Eddishar (25. Mai 2008)

Skadiwing schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Quelle? Ich hab nämlich mit meinem T-Online-DSL keinerlei Probleme bei AoC.



Ich habe T-Online, und ich habe genau die Probleme, die von VIELEN (nicht ALLEN) T-Online-Nutzern geschildert werden. Alles läuft flüssig, nur alle 10-20 Minuten steigt der Ping rapide an, auf das Maximum von knapp 10.000 ms ... das hält dann gute 10 Sekunden an, danach ist alles wieder gut.

Die Probleme liegen übrigens scheinbar bei einem Router in Frankfurt ... Quelle musst Du aber selbst suchen.

Was Deinen Vorposter angeht:

Dein Rechner erfüllt die Anforderungen FAST komplett? Mach Dir mal Gedanken um das "FAST" ...

Und HARDware ist nicht alles. Oft bremst die Software aus ... mach Dir darüber auch mal Gedanken. Und rate mir nicht, nicht von Dingen zu reden, von denen ich EVTL. keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Mai 2008)

Ich habe nen Weg gefunden wies weniger ruckelt. Einfach diese eine Einstellung auf 0% setzen, Grafik wird nicht schlechter.  So kann ich alles auf MAX spielen. Mein System ist: Vista 32, 2GB Ram, 2x 8800 GTS, AMD 5200+.                                              Weis wer, ob 4GB da noch was verbessern würeden?


----------



## Eisenbeiss (25. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Das ist eine glatte lüge da die als empfohlene karte schon ne 7950 ist.
> btw kann die nicht mal dx10(ihc weiß ich noch nicht implementiert)
> ich spiele selber mit einer und das ist weder flüssig noch maximal details




Mit einer 7600GT läuft nicht mal WoW flüssig.


----------



## Badumsaen (25. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, nicht jeder ist so ein verwöhntes Papakind. Nicht jeder hat eben nicht das Geld übrig, um sich einen wirklich aktuellen und vor allem zukunftsfähigen PC für 800-1000 Euro zu kaufen.


Richtig, dafür gibt es etwas, dass nennt sich arbeiten gehen. Und in verbindung mit einem Phänomen genannt sparen, hat man in ein paar Monaten das Geld zusammen für ne relativ neue und gute Schleuder.

OK, vielleicht biste ja Student, da sag ich halt pech gehabt oder geh neben bei joben, machen auch genug andere.

Und wenn keins von beidem zutrifft, biste eh noch nicht alt genug für das game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (25. Mai 2008)

Ein 360 Grad Kameraschwenk in Old Tarrantina bei Grafiksetting auf "High" und 1900er Auflösung - da hab ich zwischen 17 (alles im Blick) und 55 fps (Blick auf ne Wand). 

GeForce 8800
2 GByte RAM
WinXP
Intel Dual Core mit 2,66 GHz

Flüssig ist >=30 fps. Perfekt für Egoshooter alles >=60 fps
Alles drunter ist nicht mehr flüssig, aber spielbar.
Unspielbar wirds unter 10 fps.

AoC sollte man schon so 20 fps minimum haben um vernünftig spielen zu können sonst wirds echt schwierig mit der Timing der Pfeiltastencombos.


----------



## Pih (25. Mai 2008)

So viel Scheiße wie in diesem Thread habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen ...


----------



## Kryos (25. Mai 2008)

Pih schrieb:


> So viel Scheiße wie in diesem Thread habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen ...



Sehr informativ, konstruktiv und vor allem äusserst wichtig, was Du uns hier hochsprachlich mitzuteilen hast.


----------



## Disteltee (25. Mai 2008)

Hole mir zum zocken *und weil ein neues system eh überfällig ist* den 24" iMac holen, kostet mit 4GB Ram, 3Ghz Core2Duo, und der Geforce mit 512MB ca. 2100€.
Hab lange gearbeitet und für einen Schüler ist das ein stolzer Preis abr so ein System lohnt sich einfach. Und wenn Leute meinen das Spiel mit den alten 'Gurken' auf max. EInstellungen spielen zu müssen, sind sie meiner meinung nach im falschen Spiel.


----------



## Pih (25. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Sehr informativ, konstruktiv und vor allem äusserst wichtig, was Du uns hier hochsprachlich mitzuteilen hast.



Herr Akademiker, ich danke ihnen für ihre Beipflichtung.
Es war mindestens genauso wichtig wie dein Kommentar.


----------



## Kryos (25. Mai 2008)

Pih schrieb:


> Herr Akademiker, ich danke ihnen für ihre Beipflichtung.
> Es war mindestens genauso wichtig wie dein Kommentar.




2 Beiträge über meinem Reply findest Du meinen Beitrag zum Thema. 
Deine Retourkutsche hat daher Achsenbruch erlitten.


----------



## Rasvan (25. Mai 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Richtig, dafür gibt es etwas, dass nennt sich arbeiten gehen. Und in verbindung mit einem Phänomen genannt sparen, hat man in ein paar Monaten das Geld zusammen für ne relativ neue und gute Schleuder.
> 
> OK, vielleicht biste ja Student, da sag ich halt pech gehabt oder geh neben bei joben, machen auch genug andere.
> 
> ...



Du bist einer von diesen ganz tollen Typen , die dieses Land nicht braucht. 
Geht Dich zwar nichts an, aber ich arbeite seit 1988, dementsprechend alt bin ich, aber im gegensatz zu Dir stehe ich fest im richtigen Leben mit all seinen Kosten.

Auf Staatskosten leben , noch nicht mal als Student hatte ich ne Stütze wie die meisten, war nie mein Ding.

Zeig mir jemanden, der aus der "normalen" Verdienerschicht kommt, keine Schulden hat, noch genug Geld am Monatsende auf dem Konto hat und dann behauptet: er könnte ausser der Reihe mal eben 800-1000€ ausgeben , um sich einen neuen PC wegen "einem" Spiel kaufen, obwohl bis dahin die Hardware immer genügt hat.

Übrigends, ich könnts mir evt kaufen, warte aber bis Herbst. Und ich seh nich ein, warum ich mir von offenbar "überpriviligierten" Typen wie Dir sowas überhaupt sagen lassen muss. Glaube kaum , dass Du schon mehr als 3 Jahre irgendwas gearbeitet hast, das wirkliche RL kennst.


----------



## Efgrib (25. Mai 2008)

ich quote mal aus dem offi. forum, weil die tipps wirklich gut sind



> Grafikeinstellungen:
> Generell ist zu sagen, wenn ihr nicht wirklich eine High-End Maschine mit Top-GraKa habt, orientiert euch eher an den Medium Settings als an den High Settings.
> Ich gehe bei meinen Tipps von einer 1280x1024er Auflösung mit 2x AntiAliasing aus. Mehr AA muss auf der Auflösung wirklich nicht sein.
> - DirectX9 wählen, eine "echte" 10er Version gibt es noch nicht...und selbst wenn die kommt, wird sie, wie bei DX10 immer der Fall, erheblich mehr Leistung ziehen.
> ...


----------



## Pih (25. Mai 2008)

Mich würde es interessieren, welche Optionen den Speicher am ehesten beeinflussen, da ich noch mit armseeligen 1GB herumkrebse und mein Gehalt noch auf sich warten lässt.
Klar ist, dass das Heruntersetzen der Texturen hier am meisten bringt.
Allerdings gibt es ja sicher auch Optionen, die man aktiviert lassen kann, weil sie kaum/keinen Speicher benötigen. Wer hat sich damit schon mal ausgiebig befasst ?


----------



## Badumsaen (25. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Zeig mir jemanden, der aus der "normalen" Verdienerschicht kommt, keine Schulden hat, noch genug Geld am Monatsende auf dem Konto hat und dann behauptet: er könnte ausser der Reihe mal eben 800-1000&#8364; ausgeben , um sich einen neuen PC wegen "einem" Spiel kaufen, obwohl bis dahin die Hardware immer genügt hat.


So, da du es anscheinend vor lauter wut überlesen hast: SPAREN

je nachdem wie du es dir leisten kannst, legste halt im monat 100-200 euro auf seite, musste halt bei anderen sachen sparen, am wochenende mal nicht saufen gehn oder das neue kleid hängen lassen.

und nach 4-10 monaten, je nachdem wieviel du auf seite legen kannst pro monat, haste dein geld zusammen. Ich habe fast ein jahr lang gespart, um mir dann anfang des jahres eine Maschine für 1.300 zu kaufen, und die wird mir wieder einige zeit gute dienste erweisen.

Und was soll die unlogische aussage einen neuen pc für "ein" spiel zu kaufen? meinste spiele die noch später rauskommen haben wieder niedrigere anforderungen? Es gibt nunmal leider kaum was was so schnell veraltet wie Elektronik.


----------



## gz2k (25. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> schwachsinn ich hab ne 7600gt und spiel alles auf max flüssig



ja na klar ... und nen celeron + 1gb ram reicht natürlich auch aus ^^

erzähl mal noch was lustiges aus deinem kinderzimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (25. Mai 2008)

ich hab nen neuen intel core 2 duo pc mit 4gb ram und einer nvidia geforce 9500M Gs. Und ich kann das spiel nur auf der niedrigen einstellung spielen sonst ruckelts........ Hab die neuesten treber et. aber wenn ich auf mittel oder hoch probier ruckelts dermassen.... Hatt jemand tips für mich?

Ps: Crysis etc spiel ich ohne probs mit der höchten auflösung.


----------



## Killerorc (25. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Kontrolliere ob du:
> mindestens 2GB besser 4GB Ram hast
> mindestens eine nVidia 8800er oder vergleichbare Ati Karte hast
> eine aktuelle Mehrkern CPU hast
> ...



Meine Mühle sieht so aus:
-Amd Athlon 64 X2 4200+
-2x Geforce 6800GT @ 256MB
-2 Gb RAM

Ist es wirklich damit nicht spielbar? Bei Recommended erfüll ich alles ausser GraKa und Betriebsystem..


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (25. Mai 2008)

t-online ist net schuld, habe die beta gespielt und mit meinem 16k i net leuft das primaOo


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> ich hab nen neuen intel core 2 duo pc mit 4gb ram und einer nvidia geforce 9500M Gs.


Die 9500M ist ein Mobiler Grafikchip der von der Leistung her irgend wo unterhalb einer 8600GT einzuordnen ist von daher eher zwischen minmal und mittel rumprobieren


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

Killerorc schrieb:


> Meine Mühle sieht so aus:
> -Amd Athlon 64 X2 4200+
> -2x Geforce 6800GT @ 256MB
> -2 Gb RAM
> ...



Die Frage ist auch hier was für dich Spielbar ist.
Also ich würde sagen irgend was bei minimal wirst du mit 20-30 Frames rechnen können im Durchschnitt


----------



## Celturas (25. Mai 2008)

So bei mir siehts zur Zeit so aus.

Windows XP
GeForce 7600GS 512 MB
1024 MB DDR2 Ram
Pentium 4 3,0ghz

Spiele auf niedrigsten Grafik einstellungen und eine Auflösung von 1024*768 mit gelegentlichen aber verkraftbaren Rucklern. 

1024 MB ram sind schon unterwegs und von einem Bekannten bekomm ich seine alte 7900gtx 512mb...
Ich hoffe das damit dann bei gleich bleibender auflösung eine etwas besser grafik einstellung richtung mittel möglich ist! I.wann später werd ich dann noch meinen Prozessor aufrüsten müssen. Endlich mal auf einen Dualcore umsteigen aber ich denke mal ,dass die größte schwierigkeit bei mir sowiso an der Graka liegt weil ne 7600gs ist nunmal naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suffkobb (25. Mai 2008)

also ich spiele aoc mit ner 8800gts, normalen 2gb ram und nem x2 4600, dafür läuft es eigentlich recht flüssig auf mittleren bis hohen details ohne aa und 1600er auflösung... hab so zwischen 20-40 frames^^ ich denke mal für ein mmo mit der grafik ist das schon ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10-20 frames mehr würden mich aber auch ned stören...

komisch fand ich nur das zwischen lvl 1-20 alles absolut flüssig lief, die nächsten ebenen und städte eine viel höhere anforderung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerorc (25. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch hier was für dich Spielbar ist.
> Also ich würde sagen irgend was bei minimal wirst du mit 20-30 Frames rechnen können im Durchschnitt



Würde es sich denn lohnen auf diese GraKa uumzusteigen?
http://www1.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?ai...48&agid=554

Würd ich dann auch auf mittleren einstellungen spielen können?
(sprich mindestens über 20 frames)


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

hab leider keine erfahrungen mit der 8600er serie aber mittel sollte mit der wohl dirn sein, würde dir ne 8800er gt empfehlen allerdings kostet die mit 512mb über 100€


----------



## Killerorc (25. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> hab leider keine erfahrungen mit der 8600er serie aber mittel sollte mit der wohl dirn sein, würde dir ne 8800er gt empfehlen allerdings kostet die mit 512mb über 100€



hmm... würd mir auch lieber die 8800 GT besorgen nur leider ist es einwenig teuer.
Werd ich mal jobben gehn und das Geld für GraKa und Game zusammenscheffeln xD
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2008)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> t-online ist net schuld, habe die beta gespielt und mit meinem 16k i net leuft das primaOo



leider doch! Es ist von einigen 100ten tracert-logs zweifelsfrei fest zu stellen, dass jedes mal be Lagpikes bis zu 9000 und mehr ms, immer der gleiche Level3 Knotenpunkt in Frankfurt/Main, Paketlosses von 20-50% hat und es dort zu Anfrageüberschreitungen kommt.

Aber wenn du keine Probleme hast, läuft deine tcom Verbindung eventuell nicht über diesen Knotenpunkt


----------



## gz2k (25. Mai 2008)

btw, wo stehn eigentlich die aoc server


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

bei level3 im AMS-IX in amsterdam


----------



## Pih (25. Mai 2008)

Hatte gerade recht amüsante Erfahrungen bezüglich Einstellungen gemacht.
Erstmal grob meine Hardware:
Opteron 170 @ 3GHz
1gb ram (wird demnächst aufgestockt)
ati 1950 xt

Folgendes habe ich getestet. Fakt ist, dass Age of Conan beim ersten Laden wesentlich weniger Ressourcen frisst. Ladezeiten beim zweiten Laden erhöhen sich mal locker um das vierfache oder mehr. Memoryleaks ?

Dann noch etwas: Ich hatte bislang Probleme AoC bei 1680*1050 ohne Nachladeruckler zu spielen. Auch mit niedrigsten Einstellungen. Also probierte ich einfach mal 1440*900 im Fenstermodus aus und siehe da. Ich konnte anschließend Einstellungen von hoher Qualität ohne jegliche Nachladeruckler, selbst in Tortage, fahren.
Mich würde interessieren, warum der Speicher so sehr unterschiedlich angesprochen wird.

Nachdem ich nun AoC wegen Disconnects neustarten mußte, waren die Ladezeiten wieder unerträglich hoch.


----------



## Belias (25. Mai 2008)

Servus Zusammen

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob jemand nen vergleichbares System hat und mir was zur Performance sagen könnte.
Mein System: AMD Athlon 64 3500+(von 2,2 auf 2,4GHz getaktet sollte nem 3,8-4,0GHz Intel gleichen), 2GB Ram und ne Radeaon x1950xt (256mb)


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> btw, wo stehn eigentlich die aoc server



die europäischen - so weit ich weiß - in den Niederlanden

aber jetzt mal zu meinem System:

Intel E6600 
ASUS P5B Deluxe
4gb DDR2 RAM
GF 8800GTX @ 610mhz

spiele ich AoC auf High im DX 10 Modus mit 4xAA mit ca. 50-60 fps auf einem Monitor mit 1680x1050 pixeln


----------



## Parademic (25. Mai 2008)

hi

wird mans mit 


Grafikkarte: BFG 9800GTX OC
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 boxed
Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU-450VX
Mainboard: GigaByte GA-EP35-DS3
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4 GB DDR2-667 Kit


alles auf max zocken können bei ner Auflösung von 1280 * 1024 ?


----------



## Belias (25. Mai 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> spiele ich AoC auf High im DX 10 Modus mit 4xAA mit ca. 50-60 fps auf einem Monitor mit 1680x1050 pixeln


Verzeih mir wenn ich die Ironie nicht verstanden habe, aber ich meine gehört zu haben der DX-10-Modus noch gar nicht im Spiel implementiert ist.
BTW: Kann mal jemand nen Statement zu meinem System geben, was ich für ne Performance zu erwarten habe?


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2008)

Belias schrieb:


> Verzeih mir wenn ich die Ironie nicht verstanden habe, aber ich meine gehört zu haben der DX-10-Modus noch gar nicht im Spiel implementiert ist.
> BTW: Kann mal jemand nen Statement zu meinem System geben, was ich für ne Performance zu erwarten habe?



Ja der DX 10 Modus ist nicht implementiert, trozdem spiele ich in ihm aus einem einfachen Grund:

Im DX10 Modus habe ich gegenüber dem DX9-Modus durchgängig 10-20 fps mehr und rate jedem Vistanutzer auf den DX10 Modus um zustellen


----------

